# 2005 Felt F1C



## dan428 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello,
Has anyone seen or road Felt`s new F1C? Any input would
be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## dan428 (Dec 16, 2004)

*sorry about the spelling (rode)*



dan428 said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone seen or road Felt`s new F1C? Any input would
> be appreciated.
> Thanks


 sorry I meant rode,Thanks


----------

